# Life's too short to be greedy Tour...share ur luuurve for UE



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 25, 2014)

IM Cooling Tower and Electrabel PowerStation...love it!!!





Derelict cooling tower, gasometer and little house....my kinda threesome








I’ve wanted to see this sci-fi site for over 4 yrs, so finally getting here was worth the wait and the annoyance of driving around and around with no coordinates just a tiny Google map of the surrounding roads on a previous failed trip. I thought with my luck it would have been a pile of rubble by the time we found it....but for once right time right place, such a strange feeling that





Love the green carpeting....if I had a gopro and helicopter and knew the hell what I was doin Id like to make a little film emerging from the funnel and flying up and around and out through the top...I hope someone does it before its gone for good!





On the right is the top of the gasometer....it’s not very high up but I’m not too good with heights, the stairs seemed pretty sturdy or Id not even got off the second step





I’ve not seen inside one before....it had a layer of bricks at the bottom??? That’s why I love exploring as you get to see things that you don’t normally get the chance to see. If I wana get chased about by sec Id take up shoplifting.











The Electrabel PowerStation over the river from the cooling tower.






Lovely tall brick chimney and walkways






Those who have been here before will notice how busy the metal thieves have been...sadly the place is disappearing FAST!!! There were at least a dozen or more there whilst we were taking pics...they didn’t cause us any problems....but I wish they hadn’t ripped out the curvy green control desk as we only just missed it as a pile of green metal with dials was in a heap awaiting collection:icon_evil




































On our previous trip we found this cooling tower only about 2 miles from IM so we couldn’t resist a little look...but it didn’t compare to IM’s strange appearance inside.
















A small machinery room adjacent to tower











We found this little gem on our travels...derelict awaiting redev as surely this would never get demolished...what potential!






The inside of the water tower had a narrow staircase which hugged the wall but had its metal banister removed...none of us had the energy to attempt to climb it as we were running on reserves, decisions you often regret as I don’t think we could find the place again. 


Le Grande Mill






Love the sheer scale of this building with a bit of silo action...sadly nothing much left inside as many fires have destroyed the contents but I think still worthy of a look around as its definitely got a presence.





































Brewery C






Really loved lookin around this little site, a lot of character in a small space































































Well I hope you have enjoyed a little look at some of the industrial sites we managed to visit and if you like them I hope you get out and see them too as they won’t be around forever....after all life’s too short to be greedy innit


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2014)

Love them, thank you.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 25, 2014)

Very Nice, I love industrial


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2014)

Chopper said:


> Very Nice, I love industrial



Me too, seems Europe is where it's at for that now. There's so little left in the UK.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 25, 2014)

Seems even over there you get the metal miners but then that type of scum seem to crawl out from the rocks when any place closes dow. Great set of photos enjoyed them tremendiously


----------



## HughieD (Sep 25, 2014)

Like wow! That's an amazing set...


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 25, 2014)

I thought Cwm Coke was big! That's a fantastic set, thanks for sharing..


----------



## brickworx (Sep 25, 2014)

Love that ....nice work.


----------



## King Al (Sep 25, 2014)

Superb pics! This place is great!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 25, 2014)

That's a superb set there.well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cracking photos and the small marble fire surround is amazing.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 27, 2014)

Some fabulous stuff there and looks like you've added some new sites to the euro map.


----------

